# What Foot Type are you?



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

What's your type?
(If you point your toes you may get a better idea)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Egyptian normal arch


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Egyptian normal arch.
I like my feet.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Flatfooted Egyptian


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Flat-footed Roman. My right big toe doesn't work any more either. HOT.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well my second toe isn't that long.. its just a biiiiit longer than my big toe. But its closer to that one then any other.. so Im greek normal arch.

According to this though, Im simian. Whatever that means. Some of these feet look real gross though.
http://curingchronicpain.com/your-feet-what-they-look-like-gives-valuable-information


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Egyptian. Somewhere between normal and flat arch.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Someone, somewhere is fapping to this thread.

Egyptian normal arch. I feel normal for a change. :banana


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

roman normal arch, my big toe on my right foot ain't as good as it once was...


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Greek Normal Arch


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Greek normal. It's not as pronounced as in the picture, though.

Also, I feel kinda silly that I actually looked at my foot for this... =\


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Egyptian high arch, but the angle of the toes isn't that strong. 




Wait...wait...is this a foot fetish thread?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Greek, normal arch.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Roman flat.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Egyptian normal arch


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Bigfoot. :eek

(Size 14)

Who here has the biggest feet on SAS?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Aren't the people with the flat foot the most disadvantaged when it comes to running or is it a myth?

It seems like the high arch foot is the rarest.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Mr Bacon said:


> Aren't the people with the flat foot the most disadvantaged when it comes to running or is it a myth?
> 
> It seems like the high arch foot is the rarest.


I'm not sure, but my feet do hurt a lot while running. It could be true.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Roman Normal.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> Aren't the people with the flat foot the most disadvantaged when it comes to running or is it a myth?
> 
> It seems like the high arch foot is the rarest.


Flat feet can make it very painful to and hard to run. It's true, I have flat feet. It can make you legs get/feel messed up too.

-----
My feet don't really fit any of these types, because my first two toes are the same length, then it goes down from there. Am I Egyption or Roman? I am flat footed too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Egyptian (normal arch) I can also bend my toes in a weird way (not the individual toes but like, the end of my foot at the bottom? I dunno what it's called.) that most people can't, I didn't realise it was weird until my mum pointed it out. I get it from my dad, my brother can as well so I guess it's a dominate gene or something.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think they're normal Roman.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Roman normal arch.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Greek Flatfoot.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Normal arch between Roman and Greek. 

Big toe and second toe are same length. Or does that still consider Greek?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Flat-footed Greek. ;-;


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Greek flatfoot


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Greek normal arch.

Hey, are there any foot fetishists here? Would you mind sharing your favorite foot type? This thread got me curious.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Roman flatfoot~


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Flat-footed Greek


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Flat greek but I think my 2nd toe is only slightly longer than the big toe. I have some arch but less than normal.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Someone, somewhere is fapping to this thread.





tbyrfan said:


> Wait...wait...is this a foot fetish thread?


:lol maybe... :um jk



AllToAll said:


> Also, I feel kinda silly that I actually looked at my foot for this... =\


:lol


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Greek normal


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Egyptian normal arch


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Egyptian normal arch apparently. Though, I always thought it was down to how and what kind of shoes you worn.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine are Egyptian


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Somwhere between egyptian/greek normal/flat


----------



## Mushie (Sep 21, 2013)

Greek with high arch, very pleased with them, probably the only thing about myself I haven't had any desires to change(and hands!)  Size 37(5.5)


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Egyptian normal arch


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Roman normal arch.

Oh, boy! My mom just walked by while I was analyzing my toes.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Roman normal arch foot.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Roman normal arch : ).


----------



## BuriedAlive (Aug 26, 2013)

Greek normal arch


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Egyptian flat foot


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Roman Pes Planus. Yay, I now know what foot type I am :clap


----------



## Asaad (Oct 4, 2013)

Charmander said:


> Someone, somewhere is fapping to this thread.


Lmfao


----------



## chemengchick (Oct 7, 2013)

Egyptian, High arch


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> Aren't the people with the flat foot the most disadvantaged when it comes to running or is it a myth?
> 
> It seems like the high arch foot is the rarest.


not a myth if you're flat footed you can't get enlisted into the army for this reason i am pretty sure.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Roman flatfoot. I had the opportunity to get the flatfeet fixed when I was like 12 with the rubber insoles but I lost them and never got new ones. Really should look into that again.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

None of the above, but flat footed.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Roman normal arch


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Greek, Flat. Feels bad man.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

High arch but between Roman and Greek.

I've never seen Egyptian feet, but it seems to be common according to this thread.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I guess mine is kinda Roman. My first two toes are the same length as each other, but the other three are short and stubby.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

egyptian somewhere between high and normal arch. I used another example picture showing one's foot print with a high arch and it seemed to fit me, but honestly I don't give them much thought lol


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

twelve inches


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

egyptian normal


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't know . . . 

The second toe on my right foot is slightly longer than the big toe, but on the left foot they are about even. Neither third toe is as close in height to the second toe as in the "Roman" picture. I think my arches are higher than "normal", and a ballet teacher said I had "really high arches", but they are not as pronounced as the one in the "high" picture.

sort of Greekish Roman high-normal?

I haven't been able to find any shoes that I can walk long distances or jog/run much at all in without arch pain. I tried a minimalist running shoe that seemed to feel okay on my left foot (at least without running, since I was just trying them on), but they didn't work with that stupid longer second toe on my right foot.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I can also bend my toes in a weird way (not the individual toes but like, the end of my foot at the bottom? I dunno what it's called.) that most people can't, I didn't realise it was weird until my mum pointed it out. I get it from my dad, my brother can as well so I guess it's a dominate gene or something.


I don't think this is what you're talking about, since you said not the toes, but my toes bend backwards at the last joint, and my sister was creeped out by it. I wouldn't have thought it was abnormal.


----------

